# Looking for male dumbo -North Florida



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all! I'm looking for a furry friend for my hairless boys to cuddle with in the coming winter months since getting them all neutered and moving them in with my girls is out of the budget. Anyone know of any dumbos looking for a home in the north Florida area? I've been looking but I can't even seem to find a nearby breeder :/ Thanks so much!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you ever find a dumbo rat? There are quite a few babies for adoption now on the Florida Rat Community on Facebook. Just post your location and what you're looking for and the community will take care of you!


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you! I did though, a local breeder who sells her rats through her pet store had one. I bought him and his cagemate and they're the sweetest!


----------

